# Going back to cast iron headers



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been dealing with my 4 tube headers for quite some time and dealing with all the modifications I had to make to the rest of the car just to be able to use them. :crazy: 
I am considering changing back to cast iron headers and was wondering if any one is using these RM-1 Ram Air factory headers These use only 4 bolts per side? Any comments appreciated. Tx


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You have chosen.... wisely.

Ram Air Restoration company makes good, quality stuff. These aren't going to perform _quite_ as well as 4-tube headers, but what you give up in performance in most cases is more than compensated for in "headache remedy".

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They use only 4 bolts, but are super rigid and strong, and won't warp or leak. The performance difference between these and 4 tube headers is minimal....maybe 20-40hp with an all out race motor, and 10HP for a street motor. You won't notice a seat-of-the -pants difference. The headers on my own '65 have been a PITA for the past 3o+ years.....I ought to do the same thing!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

They have 2 options. I thinking about the "2.2" inch RM-1 (2 1/4) rather than the "2.5" RM-1-OS. There is a $70 difference. ??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Unless you're making 550 HP plus, go with the smaller ones. They'll fit better and also --- just like with headers, it's very possible to go "too big" on the passages which will actually hurt you in the performance department by decreasing low end torque.

Bear


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

We tried years ago to put 4-tube headers on my '65, back when it still belonged to my brother. I believe they were Hedman. Wouldn't work, no matter what we tried. I mean, we probably could've really flattened out a couple of tubes, but..... If memory serves me correctly, someone told us at the time that Doug's was the only company that made a 4-tube that would fit. Otherwise, the only option was 3-tube headers.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

While looking at the pic's of these headers, it looked like 5 bolt holes on one side and 4 bolt holes on the other. :eek2: Was trying to line up some new bolts as it appears they are different lengths. Email to RamAirResto confirmed in fact that it takes 9 bolts. They have an additional kit (H-1) that will work. Thought for a minute that Otis (mayberry) spiked my sasperilla:lol:


----------

